# jperm website



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 1, 2019)

http://jperm.net


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Sep 1, 2019)

Noice website

NOTE: and yes I did spell "nice" like that on purpose.


----------



## White KB (Sep 5, 2019)

I tried it and it's pretty great, and it helped me get into Ortega method. My best solve with the algorithms on there is about 3 seconds.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 6, 2019)

Lots of the stuff on there is really useful, but some of the algorithms aren't the best. AlgDB is better for CLL and such imo


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> Lots of the stuff on there is really useful, but some of the algorithms aren't the best. AlgDB is better for CLL and such imo


I would agree. Some of the Ortega algs used B moves, and the T and Y perms weren't that good. The good thing is that you can just insert your own algs instead, or just copy-and-paste them from AlgDB.


----------



## Aoden Teo (Sep 8, 2019)

White KB said:


> I would agree. Some of the Ortega algs used B moves, and the T and Y perms weren't that good. The good thing is that you can just insert your own algs instead, or just copy-and-paste them from AlgDB.


Personally, as someone who has used Ortega for a while, I find that the PBLL for the double bar case with B moves is probably better than any of the alternatives, if you fingertrick them properly.


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2019)

Aoden Teo said:


> Personally, as someone who has used Ortega for a while, I find that the PBLL for the double bar case with B moves is probably better than any of the alternatives, if you fingertrick them properly.


I politely disagree. Although proper finger tricking may help, I personally found that the alg did not help me.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 8, 2019)

White KB said:


> I politely disagree. Although proper finger tricking may help, I personally found that the alg did not help me.


I use the B alg, what's the alternative one?


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I use the B alg, what's the alternative one?


I'm not quite sure what you mean, but here are all the alternative PBL algs I use:
T Perm: (R' F R F') (R U2 R') U (R U2 R')- 11 moves
Y Perm: (R U' R' U') (F2 U') (R U R' U F2)- 11 moves
Y on both layers: R2 F2 R2- 3 moves
T on both layers: R2 U' (F2 U2 R2) U' F2-7 moves, but it rotates the cube by a y' in the process. (I think this is the one you meant)
T on top w / Y on the bottom: R U' R (F2) R' U R'- 7 moves

I got the T and Y from the speed solving.com forums, and the T on both layers I converted to 3-gen. I'm not sure if there's a program that can do that, but I did it in my head for the conversion.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 8, 2019)

White KB said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean, but here are all the alternative PBL algs I use:
> T Perm: (R' F R F') (R U2 R') U (R U2 R')- 11 moves
> Y Perm: (R U' R' U') (F2 U') (R U R' U F2)- 11 moves
> Y on both layers: R2 F2 R2- 3 moves
> ...


Yes I wanted the t on both layers. I don't know what three gen is but it seems interesting


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Yes I wanted the t on both layers. I don't know what three gen is but it seems interesting


3-gen is basically where you have moves like F, R, and U instead of 6-gen where you have F, R, U, B, L, and D.


----------

